# Looking for education agents can bring us students to study in China



## jessicaycc (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am a teacher work for one China university.

Currently, our university is promoting our Chinese program and we are looking for agents which can bring us students to study Chinese in China.

If you have students want to learn Chinese in China or want to know more chinese program, contact me at: jessica[at]yccshanghai dot com

We offer small group and productive Mandarin classes for those who want to speak Mandarin and improve Chinese skills in shortest time.

Benefits:

- Small size: 2-5 students per class

- Flexible time and curriculum, depending on the students

- Qualified teachers

- You can decide what to learn: speaking, writing, HSK tests&#8230;

We guarantee high-quality university teachers and the fee we offer is the cheapest of its kind in Shanghai. Classes are arranged based on your need.

You can improve Chinese skills in all respects, and get deeper into Chinese language, culture, and people.

Contact me to arrange a FREE trial class (2 hours) before enrollment.

Skype: wenya-zhang
Whatsapp/Wechat:+86 15021999085


----------

